
Microsoft confirms Windows 10 is downloaded to PCs whether or not users opt in - flurpitude
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2425381/microsoft-is-downloading-windows-10-to-your-machine-just-in-case
======
Someone1234
> Microsoft told us: "For individuals who have chosen to receive automatic
> updates through Windows Update, we help upgradable devices get ready for
> Windows 10 by downloading the files they’ll need if they decide to upgrade.

Did they actually? Here's an article[0] with a longer version of that quote
from August 6th. So did Microsoft actually tell The Inquirer anything, or are
they recycling other rag's stories and subtly altering the quotation? Did The
Inquirer even contact Microsoft for comment?

[0] [http://www.techrepublic.com/article/admins-rail-against-
unwa...](http://www.techrepublic.com/article/admins-rail-against-unwanted-and-
unexpected-windows-10-downloads/)

